# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guild Wars 2] Les canards en sPvP tournoi, c'est par ici.

## n0ra

*Insert Coinz en tournoi*

Voici le topic dédié à la partie sPvP tournoi et plus particulièrement aux canards qui représenteront la guilde Insert Coinz dans ce mode de jeu.

Le but est de créer une team "fixe" entre nous, d'y prendre du plaisir de jeu dans un mode qui requiert tout de même une bonne discipline (les deux ne sont pas incompatibles).

Voici la liste des canards (avec les classes) qui ont répondu présent jusqu'à maintenant :

*Kot* : Ingénieur
*Benounet* : ?
*ouk* : ?
*Erendis* : Mesmer
*Marty* : Rodeur et Gardien
*Hasunay*  : ?
*Hem* : Voleur et Necro
*Shurin* : Rodeur et Voleur
*SetaSensei* : Voleur
*Sub4* : ?
*Ananas* : Ingénieur
*n0ra* : Guerrier et Gardien

Nous sommes 5, c'est déjà une bonne chose puisqu'il faut être 5 pour compléter une équipe en sPvP.
Certains canards de cette liste n'ont pas forcément de grands temps de jeu et ne seront pas forcément disponibles tout les jours ou tout les soirs, ce qui est compréhensible.
Pour qu'on puisse profiter pleinement du sPvP en tournoi il faut que cette liste s'agrandisse jusqu'à arriver à une dizaine (dans un premier temps, nous verrons par la suite) de canards.


Ce topic nous servira aussi à partager nos connaissances dans ce mode de jeu, nos builds pour trouver les bonnes synergies entres-elles, nos stratégies sur les maps etc.
Il n'y a pas de secret et c'est une chose importante à mes yeux, c'est de jouer le plus souvent ( ce qui permettra aussi de faire plus amples connaissances entre nous )et "régulièrement" ensemble.
Il n'y a que comme ça qu'on arrivera à construire quelque chose de solide.


J'éditerai avec le temps, n'hésitez pas à commenter si quelque chose doit être ajouté et/ou modifié.

____________________________________________
*Le sPvP (PvP structuré) qu'est-ce que c'est ?*

Un personnage qui rejoint une partie de PvP structuré conserve sa race et sa profession. Le personnage obtient le niveau maximum fixe, et toutes les compétences et les objets disponibles à ce niveau ; sans avoir à les débloquer. Les statistiques du joueur sont conservées et utilisées pour déterminer un classement entre les joueurs.

Contrairement au Monde contre Monde, le PvP structuré ne donne pas de récompense pour le PvE. D'un autre côté, les joueurs gagnent en gloire et utilise cette réputation pour acheter de meilleurs équipements.
Il y a plusieurs cartes destinées au PvP structuré qui peuvent afficher différents objectifs, même si le seul mode disponible à la sortie du jeu sera la conquête.

*Et le sPvP tournoi ?*

Les tournois constituent la partie la plus organisée du PvP structuré. Ils se jouent en 5 contre 5 et les matches ont lieu sur les mêmes cartes que celles jouées dans le mode "accès rapide". Les tournois s'enchaînent à des fréquences différentes, et plusieurs niveaux de récompenses permettent aux joueurs de faire leurs débuts dans les tournois ou bien de rejoindre un événement de grande ampleur dans des équipes bien organisées.

Les tournois se distinguent en plusieurs catégories :
*Accès rapide*: il s'agit d'épreuves à élimination directe, qui débutent lorsque 8 équipes sont formées. Il y a 3 manches éliminatoires, et les gagnants reçoivent des points de qualification*.*Mensuels*: il s'agit de tournois ouverts à des joueurs ayant acquis un certain nombre de points de qualification.*Annuels*: ces tournois regroupent les vainqueurs des tournois mensuels. Les gagnants de ces grandes épreuves pourront être considérés comme les meilleurs joueurs PvP de l'année.*Organisés par les joueurs*: il s'agit de tournois gérés et régis par les joueurs, ce qui offre une variété d'épreuves.

*Petite note, après avoir passé brillamment le premier tour (donc la première carte) les joueurs commencent aussi à recevoir des coffres en récompenses. Si on perd le second tour, un coffre plus les autres récompenses (gloire et points de classements) seront données à la fin du tournoi gratuit un peu comme une récompense de quête.
Une icône apparaîtra en bas à droite au-dessus de la minimap.

*Source* : Wiki

____________________________________________

*Les cartes*
( Je donnerais plus de détails sur les cartes et quelques stratégies très prochainement que j'ai pu voir/tester en jeu (ou même vous, n'hésitez pas) )

*La Forêt de Niflhel*

La Forêt de Niflhel est la première carte à être jouée en tournoi.

*Objectif* : Atteindre les 500 points pour gagner.

*L'héritage du Feu belligérant*

L'héritage du Feu belligérant est la deuxième carte à être jouée après avoir passé le premier tour.

*Objectif* : Atteindre les 500 points pour gagner.

*Bataille de Kyhlo*

Bataille de Kyhlo est la dernière carte à être jouée, c'est la grande finale.

Objectif : Atteindre les 500 points pour gagner.

----------


## Marty

Cool, ce topic.
Par contre, j'avais aussi répondu présent mais je ne vois pas mon pseudo. :/

Mise à part cela, il faut avancer les classes que l'on joue le mieux. De mon côté, pour l'instant c'est seulement Rodeur (presque 200 parties je pense). Mais je connais également bien la classe Gardien sans pour autant l'avoir utilisée en sPvP.

Faudrait en discuter sous mumble.

----------


## Hasunay

Moi je veux bien essayer des bonnes parties en groupe, pour la classe je les aimes bien toutes donc je peux m'adapter selon l’équipe :D

----------


## n0ra

> Cool, ce topic.
> Par contre, j'avais aussi répondu présent mais je ne vois pas mon pseudo. :/
> 
> Mise à part cela, il faut avancer les classes que l'on joue le mieux. De mon côté, pour l'instant c'est seulement Rodeur (presque 200 parties je pense). Mais je connais également bien la classe Gardien sans pour autant l'avoir utilisée en sPvP.
> 
> Faudrait en discuter sous mumble.


Ah désolé Marty  :Emo: .

Côté classe pour moi c'est Guerrier et Gardien que je maîtrise le mieux.
On en discutera sur mumble pas de soucis mais on peut toujours avancer nos classes sur ce topic pour déjà avoir une idée de base  ::): .

----------


## Marty

Ah oui et le nom d'un de mes perso pour qu'on puisse se contacter ig : Marty Harche

----------


## Kot

Je joue Ingénieur (Jaw Steelshot) avec un build qui utilise les elixirs avec pistolet + shield.

----------


## Hem

Un voleur/necro de dispo.
Par contre je manque encore d'entrainement et je pourrais pas avant la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Shurin

Rodeur/Voleur dispo.
Niveau dispo, c'est très aléatoire mais vu le niveau (désastreux) du pick-up j'ai bien envie de tester un mode un peu plus exigeant.

----------


## SetaSensei

En tournois je sais pas, mais du sPvP entre canards, oui.

Voleur uniquement pour le moment.
J'ai une nécro qui se prépare mais j'ai jamais test ce mode avec.

----------


## n0ra

> En tournois je sais pas, mais du sPvP entre canards, oui.
> 
> Voleur uniquement pour le moment.
> J'ai une nécro qui se prépare mais j'ai jamais test ce mode avec.


En fait pour le moment tu es obligé de passer par le mode tournoi pour jouer vraiment en groupe.
Le sPvP normal est plus compliqué pour jouer grouper, en fait c'est même pas du tout ergonomique.

Pour donner une idée en tournoi tu crées d'abord ton groupe comme quand tu vas en donjon ou McM, tu l'inscris et tu attends l'invitation à rejoindre le premier tour.
Pour jouer en groupe en sPvP normal tu dois attendre qu'une des personnes rejoignent une partie aléatoire, une fois dedans les autres font un clique droit sur ton pseudo (ou dans la friendlist) et rejoignent ta partie.
Tu n'es même pas sur d'être dans la même équipe et même si vous êtes dans la même il y a de fortes chances qu'à la prochaine carte vous soyez séparés pour cause d'équilibrage des équipes.

----------


## Sub4

Yop, 
Je suis dispo pour m'inscrire, mais pour le moment je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps de jeu, cela s'arrangera la semaine prochaine.  (et puis je suis organisateur sPVP zut!)

----------


## Ananas

J'ai pas un grand temps de jeu, et j'aurais préféré le passer en 3w, mais comme j'arrive jamais à y rentrer ( ::(:  ) je compte bien me rabattre sur le sPvP.

Je joue actuellement ingé, je pense avoir un build qui tient plutôt bien la route en PU, reste à voir si contre des adversaires moins bêtes ça passera  ::):

----------


## n0ra

> (et puis je suis organisateur sPVP zut!)


Ah bah c'est une bonne nouvelle ça  ::): .

Ça consiste en quoi grosso modo?
Mettre en place des soirées etc?

---------- Post added at 16h30 ---------- Previous post was at 16h21 ----------

@Hasunay, tu n'as pas d'affinité particulière avec une classe? celle que tu joues le plus souvent et que tu maîtrise le mieux?

Sinon, ouk, Benounet et Sub4 donnez la classe avec laquelle vous pensez le plus jouer, merci  :;): .

----------


## Hasunay

J'essaye toujours de faire des builds "casse-couille" et ce peu importe la classe mais je joue plutôt Gardien/Guerrier/Necro mais là je me suis fais un voleur pour voir ce que ça donne :D

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Oh tiens, je serai intéressé quand Borderlands m'aura gavé  :tired:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Oh tiens, je serai intéressé quand Borderlands m'aura gavé


T'es optimiste pour ce jeu dis donc.  :tired:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bah je pense qu'il aura pas la même durée de vie que Guild Wars  :^_^:

----------


## Marty

> J'essaye toujours de faire des builds "casse-couille" et ce peu importe la classe mais je joue plutôt Gardien/Guerrier/Necro mais là je me suis fais un voleur pour voir ce que ça donne :D


Je vais peut-être paraitre rigide mais selon moi, si on veut jouer en équipe, il faut pas partir sur jouer son build mais le build qu'on aura essayé de monter ensemble avant dans un build d'équipe.

Perso je vois pas ça comme un assemblage de build pick-up entre canards. D'ou le fait qu'il fait vraiment réfléchir à la classe qu'on maitrise le mieux (et après 1 mois, maitriser deux classes me parait déjà beaucoup).

Qui serait partant pour une réunion ce week-end sur mumble histoire de discuter de tout ça avant qu'on se lance vraiment ?
Car selon l'orientation que prendra la guilde sur le sPvP, certains voudront y participer et d'autres trouveront finalement que ce n'est pas pour eux.

----------


## Alchimist

> Ça consiste en quoi grosso modo?


Je suis aussi modo dans cette section. 
En gros, notre job ne diffère pas trop de celui des autres modo, on s’occupe de la bonne ambiance dans la partie sPvP, on explique le fonctionnement aux petits nouveaux, et on organise des tournois quand il y a une demande. Pour le moment, on n’a pas trop pour organiser tout ça, mais ce sujet est la preuve que chacun peut le faire soi même.

Je suis éventuellement intéressé, tout dépendra de l’heure et du jour, je joue Gardien, Mesmer et je commence l’Ingénieur, pour le rôle, ça sera en fonction des autres.

----------


## Benounet

Je suis guardian aussi.

Niveau "tactique generale" pour la premiere map (celle sur laquelle j'ai le plus d'experience, la depassant assez peu souvent) vous avez des idees?
C'est mieux de faire un minibus de 5 et d'aller de points en points? De faire groupe de 2 et groupe de 3, le groupe de 2 le point le plus proche, le groupe de 3 chasse le boss puis essaie de capper les autres points sans les def?

Niveau "tactique operationnelle" c'est complique sans avoir de maps de tests, ou alors allez prendre des branlees en s'en foutant des points juste pour voir ou est ce qu'on peut faire un goulot, les bons spots pour scouter, etc...

Faudrait se filer nos tags (ou noms je sais pas comment on fout en liste d'amis) aussi afin de voir rapidement si on peut essayer d'aller pvp ou si on va spammer dans l'oreille d'un sourd en /g.

----------


## Hasunay

> Je vais peut-être paraitre rigide mais selon moi, si on veut jouer en équipe, il faut pas partir sur jouer son build mais le build qu'on aura essayé de monter ensemble avant dans un build d'équipe.
> 
> Perso je vois pas ça comme un assemblage de build pick-up entre canards. D'ou le fait qu'il fait vraiment réfléchir à la classe qu'on maitrise le mieux (et après 1 mois, maitriser deux classes me parait déjà beaucoup).
> 
> Qui serait partant pour une réunion ce week-end sur mumble histoire de discuter de tout ça avant qu'on se lance vraiment ?
> Car selon l'orientation que prendra la guilde sur le sPvP, certains voudront y participer et d'autres trouveront finalement que ce n'est pas pour eux.


Ouais c'est pour ça que je disais que je m'adapte selon la team parce que c'est pas la peine de foncé à 5 gardien. Après le spvp pour le moment vu le niveau des batailles on peut pas vraiment progresser et surtout au niveau de la synergie entre les classes.

EDIT :

En ce moment on ne voit qu'une seul et unique attaque : 



C'est beau ...

----------


## Marty

> Je suis guardian aussi.
> 
> Niveau "tactique generale" pour la premiere map (celle sur laquelle j'ai le plus d'experience, la depassant assez peu souvent) vous avez des idees?
> C'est mieux de faire un minibus de 5 et d'aller de points en points? De faire groupe de 2 et groupe de 3, le groupe de 2 le point le plus proche, le groupe de 3 chasse le boss puis essaie de capper les autres points sans les def?
> 
> Niveau "tactique operationnelle" c'est complique sans avoir de maps de tests, ou alors allez prendre des branlees en s'en foutant des points juste pour voir ou est ce qu'on peut faire un goulot, les bons spots pour scouter, etc...
> 
> Faudrait se filer nos tags (ou noms je sais pas comment on fout en liste d'amis) aussi afin de voir rapidement si on peut essayer d'aller pvp ou si on va spammer dans l'oreille d'un sourd en /g.


Personnellement j'ai quelques tactiques qui reposent sur le slip du groupe. Le bus ne me parait pas viable du tout sachant que les maps reposent sur du capture de points.
Pour les maps tests, je t'invites à faire du PU. C'est actuellement le meilleur moyen de reconnaitre les maps.

Je propose souvent sur le chan guilde à des canards de faire du PU ensemble. Même si on est pas dans la même équipe, c'est fun et on peut discuter sur la map en plus.
Mais jusqu’ici jamais personne n'a voulu venir.

----------


## Ananas

Faire un bus a 5 et tourner de points en points, c'est pas vraiment viable : suffit d'avoir un gustave de l'équipe adverse qui prend en chemin contraire et on sera toujours à la ramasse niveau points capturés. J'ai l'impression que sur les 4 cartes se séparer en 2 et 3 ça pourrait être tout à fait viable par contre.

C'est vrai qu'a terme, ça sera indispensable d'avoir un teambuild, mais pour commencer autant jouer ensemble, tester plein de compos et faire des debriefing en fin de match, car on a beau avoir un build du tonnerre en théorie, il peut être bien trop difficile pour une équipe de bras cassés à mettre en place une fois en jeu. C'est clair qu'il faut en discuter sur le forum, mais faut pas passer des heures à théoriser, autant aller assez rapidement sur le terrain pour coller des patates aux gars d'en face.  ::P:  

J'essaierai de me connecter demain soir, sinon p-ê samedi ou alors semaine prochaine. Mais il me tarde de pouvoir jouer.

----------


## Marty

Théoriser un minimum me semble important car faire un debriefing sur "rien", c'est pas tellement productif.

Personnellement, je pense qu'une équipe balancée pourrait être : 1 Guerrier, 1 Gardien, 1 Envouteur, 1 Rodeur et 1 Voleur. On peut changé le Guerrier avec un autre Gardien peut-être.

Le but ce type de team serait assez simple même si les rôles différent un peu selon la map :

Gardien + Guerrier(Gardien) : Capture et Défense du point central.
Env et Rodeur : Force d'attaque par le nombre (Env + Rodeur + illusions + pets (hyène en particulier)). Il gère un des autres points de la map et viennent à la rescousse du Gardien/Guerrier quand nécessaire.
Voleur : Électron libre qui neutralise les points adverses et s’occupe des joueurs solos.

Schéma très rapide mais qui peut donner une piste.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Benounet

Je sais pas, pas assez d'experience pour savoir si c'est viable de faire 2+2+1.
Je pense que si on tombe sur une team "de base", le schema de deploiement c'est quasi tout le temps: capture point le plus proche, rush point central en tuant le boss au passage, et apres on voit. Pour contrer ca je verrais plus: 2 mines + boss puis defense mines et 3 qui partent vers Henge, puis qui apres essaient de rattraper les ennemis dans leur dos. (Si on pop en bleu pareil mais points inverses)

Du ressenti que j'ai en guardian c'est soit 1 tank, soit 1 support pour les classes ranged (Sanctuaire, bulle de bouclier, mur, etc... tous ces skills si le DPS doit sortir de la zone protegee pour taper, ils servent un peu a rien), donc pas certain que miser sur un tandem Guerrier + Guardian soit tres optimal.

J'ai d'ailleurs une question, un guardian vous file egide et qui a la competence qui soigne quand egide saute, est ce que ca fonctionne sur vous ou pas? (Le soin)

----------


## Sub4

Je joue Gardien principalement.

Pour la strategie de la première map faire 3 "groupes" me parait une bonne idée.
2 "tanks" qui se la joueront solo,
Et un groupe de trois équilibré avec pas mal de dps.

Un "tank" qui cap le premier point et le garde en restant dans la zone qui peut preter main forte au fort.
Le deuxieme "tank" qui tente de bloquer/reprendre la cap du premier point adverse et qui ralentie les renforts adverse.

Le groupe va au millieu pour tenter de prendre le fort.

Après parmi le petit groupe, il doit y en avoir un qui puisse soloter les Boss (genre un voleur avec l'utime qui fait pop deux potos).

Voila ma vision. (Organisateur inside)

----------


## Hem

> En ce moment on ne voit qu'une seul et unique attaque : 
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/...19251gw009.jpg
> 
> C'est beau ...


Jaloux!

---------- Post added at 12h01 ---------- Previous post was at 11h58 ----------

Essayez de veiller à ce que vos compos ne soient pas trop réductrice... ça serait dommage de laisser des joueurs sur le carreau.

Et je voulais savoir, vu que le dps du nécro est pas tip-top (en dehors du tapage de bus), c'est viable de jouer nécro-tank, en essayant de jouer un max sur le linceul pour tenir des points en solo?

----------


## Tynril

Ça m'intéresse éventuellement, au moins pour tester une fois le jeu un peu plus organisé que d'habitude. Par contre, j'ai un niveau tout pourri (je suis rang 5 ou 6). Je joue rôdeur, en ce moment avec une spé altérations, pour tester un peu.

----------


## SetaSensei

J'ai refais un tour en sPvP hier soir avec ma voleuse.

Cette profession est effectivement utile entant qu'"électron libre" ou de scout.
J'ai gagné pas mal de matchs avec une technique simple : au départ je fonce sur le point adverse (qu'ils prennent -en général- dès le début), s'il n'est pas gardé, je le cappe immédiatement et me casse. Sinon je fonce en soutient sur le point central.
Le reste du match, je me fais assez discret et je passe mon temps à capper ou à neutraliser les points non gardés / mal gardés.

En général, ça fout le bordel en face. Soit les joueurs reviennent pour re-capper et ça laisse plus de place en face soit ils restent où ils sont et on a gagné un point.
Sur le solotage de boss, je ne suis pas persuadé que ça soit si facile que ça pour un voleur. Surtout que l'élite qu'on utilise le plus souvent est la tempête de dagues (insensible aux CC  :Bave:  ).

Par contre on meurt souvent dans ce rôle là. Donc ça nécessite une "force d'attaque" assez réactive lorsque le voleur annonce un problème.

Pour le build de team, je pense qu'on peut utiliser aussi un nécro. Apparemment ça tient super bien un point en solo.

----------


## Sub4

Oui bien sur, quand je dis "tank" c'est n'importe quelle classe buildée "je tiens un point plus d' 1min face à 2/3 méchants".
ET le nécro est à mes yeux la classe qui tien le mieu ce rôle avec son linceul, ses regens, sa faiblesse...

Sinon pour le voleur, même si je n'ai pas joué cette classe, il me semble que le tourbillon n'est vraiment pas térrible, (ouk jouai avec avant que je ne le convertisse aux "pets" ) surtout qu'avec les pets tu peux normalement solo les boss facilement, j'ai vu faire assez souvent. Et puis vla le bordel que ca fout sur un point quand tu as 2 cibles suplémentaires.
Donc dans un rôle électron libre, cet élite me parait bien mieu approprié surtout que les escapes ce n'est pas ce qui manque au voleur (et puis un jours j'ai one-shot un voleur qui balance sur tourbilol sur son mur de renvoi...)

----------


## SetaSensei

> Oui bien sur, quand je dis "tank" c'est n'importe quelle classe buildée "je tiens un point plus d' 1min face à 2/3 méchants".
> ET le nécro est à mes yeux la classe qui tien le mieu ce rôle avec son linceul, ses regens, sa faiblesse...
> 
> Sinon pour le voleur, même si je n'ai pas joué cette classe, il me semble que le tourbillon n'est vraiment pas térrible, (ouk jouai avec avant que je ne le convertisse aux "pets" ) surtout qu'avec les pets tu peux normalement solo les boss facilement, j'ai vu faire assez souvent. Et puis vla le bordel que ca fout sur un point quand tu as 2 cibles suplémentaires.
> Donc dans un rôle électron libre, cet élite me parait bien mieu approprié surtout que les escapes ce n'est pas ce qui manque au voleur (et puis un jours j'ai one-shot un voleur qui balance sur tourbilol sur son mur de renvoi...)


Le tourbi est bien quand t'es avec un nécro ou un elem en fait.
Tu te fous dans ses zones et tu balances la purée.
Mais effectivement, dans le cas d'un retaliation, c'est pas terrible.

----------


## Kazael

Perso je trouve un gardien ou envouteur bien plus efficace qu'un necro pour tenir un point. Jamais vu un necro tenir efficacement un point, et c'est LA classe la plus detesté en tournoi pour son manque d'efficacité  ::(:

----------


## SetaSensei

> Perso je trouve un gardien ou envouteur bien plus efficace qu'un necro pour tenir un point. Jamais vu un necro tenir efficacement un point, et c'est LA classe la plus detesté en tournoi pour son manque d'efficacité


C'est exactement ce qu'on disait du necro dans GW1 à ses débuts.

Et un jour quelqu'un fit un build malédictions...

Laissons les joueurs s'habituer au jeu, aux professions et aux builds.

----------


## Marty

En même temps, on a à peu près deux alternatives. Soit on joue le metagame actuel (à peu près ce que je propose), soit on essaye de le contrer ou d'en créer un nouveau. Mais je pense que la seconde alternative nécessite beaucoup plus de temps et de familiarisation avec le jeu.

----------


## Hasunay

> Perso je trouve un gardien ou envouteur bien plus efficace qu'un necro pour tenir un point. Jamais vu un necro tenir efficacement un point, et c'est LA classe la plus detesté en tournoi pour son manque d'efficacité


Je pense que le nécro peut éventuellement jouer tank surtout en jouant avec le F1 mais le soucis par rapport à un Gardien c'est qu'en build pur tank on devint plutôt inutile, on tient bien mais on tuera personne en 1v1. Pour tenir les points je joue avec mon guerrier avec bouclier/hache et arc.

----------


## Sub4

> Je pense que le nécro peut éventuellement jouer tank surtout en jouant avec le F1 mais le soucis par rapport à un Gardien c'est qu'en build pur tank on devint plutôt inutile, on tient bien mais on tuera personne en 1v1. Pour tenir les points je joue avec mon guerrier avec bouclier/hache et arc.


 Je te rassure, le gardien tank ne tue rien non plus, ou alors un spé "je sert a rien" sans dps ni survie.

----------


## Hasunay

Hum avec mon gardien je peux gérer 3 mecs le temps que les renforts arrivent et si je tombe en 1v1 c'est très rare que je perde alors qu'avec mon nécro je peux tenir 3 mecs aussi mais en 1v1 je meurt pas mais le mec en fasse ne crève pas non plus donc je peux passer une heure a danser :D

----------


## Hem

Le principal c'est que ça tienne un minimum la route, pas que ce soit über opti. Histoire de varier au maximum le nombre de classe dispo par rôle pour avoir des rosters de guilde assez souple et de pas devoir annuler une session si il manque untel ou untel.
Après je dis ça mais j'ai peut être mal compris la démarche de N0ra.

----------


## joban

Je suis dispo. Je joue elem tanky spé alteration D/D.

----------


## Sub4

> Je suis dispo. Je joue elem tanky spé alteration D/D.


Tu as oublié la spé soutien!

----------


## Caf

Je me joins à cette réunion de Canards de bon goût.  :Cigare: 
Je ne suis pas pour le moment dispo pour les tournois mais juste entre canards à cause de focus sur le 3w en ce moment.

----------


## Ananas

Révélation du jour : l'ingé avec les grenades et les traits qui vont bien peut, sur la map Battle of Khylo, balancer des grenades depuis le toit de la clocktower jusqu'au sol. Et c'est merveilleux.  :Bave: 

Vous avez déjà pu faire quelques matchs entre canards jusqu'à maintenant ?

----------


## Canarrhes

Hey les Canards! j'avais contacté Alchimist pour justement faire parti d'un groupe dès que les Canards seraient prêts. Je joue principalement Gardien Espadon/Marteau avec une Rune Frost sur chacune et avec le set Ogre. L'idéal serait que je sois avec un Guerrier Espadon pour claquer le Cent Lames une fois que j'aurais piégé nos adversaires avec Anneau Protecteur.

Après j'ai quelques idées stratégiques basique.

Forêt de Niflhel: Trois équipes (2-2-1) Celui qui est seul part capturer Henge ou Mine pendant que deux vont sur Svanir/Chieftain et les deux derniers s'occupent de Ninja soit Svanir/Chieftain en fonction de la couleur de l'équipe. J'ai déjà testé cette technique en sPvP Normal et elle est viable et permet de prendre une avance considérable!

Après pour les autres map il faut voir mais je suis très chaud!

Ajoutez Syshal ou Shylar.6179

----------


## Benounet

Faudrait s'ajouter oui. Que bon sinon on se regroupera jamais :P

----------


## Canarrhes

Bon quand est-ce qu'on se lance? Ce serait bien d'organiser les premières sessions cette semaine non? Déjà pour voir si le feeling passe entre tout le monde, tout ça!  ::):

----------


## Ryg

Ah les canards ont enfin décidé que le WvW n'était pas le seul mode de jeu? ENFIN!

J'ai oublié mes logs de jeu pour me contacter tellement ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas joué, mais je vous donne ca ce soir.

----------


## Marty

> Ah les canards ont enfin décidé que le WvW n'était pas le seul mode de jeu? ENFIN!


Vu actuellement la dynamique que suit ce thread, je suis pas sur. Et de même sur le /g, je ne trouve jamais personne pour jouer ou discuter spvp.

En parlant de cela, je propose une discussion (ce soir ?) sur mumble pour les gens intéressés.

----------


## Canarrhes

Ca me va bien une discution sur Mumble! Ce serait vers quelle heure?  ::):

----------


## Marty

> Ca me va bien une discution sur Mumble! Ce serait vers quelle heure?


Disons 21h.

----------


## SetaSensei

Je ne serai pas là à 21h. Mais toujours dispo pour faire quelques tournois en fin de journée.
Faut simplement me proposer, je ne fais pas forcément toujours attention au chan /g.

----------


## Ananas

Je serai probablement pas là a 21h. Vers 23h peut-être, mais pas avant.

Mais tout comme Seta, si vous cherchez du monde hésitez pas à me whisper (Ananas Theory), je viendrai avec plaisir.

----------


## DrFoued

Salut,

Je suis toujours en phase de leveling, j'y vais doucement mais je serais intéressé par du sPvP avec mon rodeur.
Par contre je n'y ai pas encore mis les pieds. Je vais essayer de remédier à ça rapidement.
Je dois pouvoir être présent ce soir sur le mumble pour en discuter, peut-être pas dès 21h, mais vers 21h30.

----------


## Maderone

Salut, je m'inscris aussi pour le Spvp. 

Et dire que j'étais passé à coté du topic... A quand un sous forum ?  ::ninja:: 

Je peux jouer Gardien plus accès vers le soutien, Voleur et je commence à maitriser le Mesmer. 
Je monte petit à petit un élem et un ingé, mais je ne suis pas du tout à fond sur la classe pour le moment.

----------


## Sub4

Je vais demander un chan mumble pvp si il n'existe pas encore, pour que l'on sache rapidement si il y a des gens motivés.
Sinon, si vous n'avez jamais testé, essayez un peu en PU histoire de tester vos BUILDUBERTROBI1s , ca nous évitera de perdre 20 parties avant de comprendre qu'un mec test un de ses builds elem tank/dps/soutien...

----------


## Marty

Je suis d'avis que l'on risque aussi de perdre beaucoup de partie si l'on ne monte pas les builds les uns en fonction des autres.

----------


## Hasunay

J’essaierais de passer aussi ce soir :D

----------


## Canarrhes

Sur quel chan au fait?

----------


## Marty

Ben je suis groupe 2 pvp depuis tout à l'heure, personne.

----------


## Hasunay

Petite partie sympa entre canard mais ça confirme bien ce que je disais en l’état c'est vraiment injouable à cause des voleurs qui joue exclusivement droit au coeur ... Sur toutes les parties qu'on a faites pas un seul voleur dans une autre config que double dague, faut vraiment qu'il équilibre tous ça parce que pour l'e-sport c'est pas la peine si c'est pour voir des équipes voleur contre voleur :D

----------


## Marty

> Petite partie sympa entre canard mais ça confirme bien ce que je disais en l’état c'est vraiment injouable à cause des voleurs qui joue exclusivement droit au coeur ... Sur toutes les parties qu'on a faites pas un seul voleur dans une autre config que double dague, faut vraiment qu'il équilibre tous ça parce que pour l'e-sport c'est pas la peine si c'est pour voir des équipes voleur contre voleur :D


Oui quelques canards et un rapporté.  ::): 
C'était sympa. Content aussi d'avoir fait découvrir le pvp à certains. J'ai essayé de lead tant bien que mal mais je dois avouer que ce n'est pas facile. Surtout sur la seconde partie ou la team composé de 3 voleurs m'a bien saoulé.

Notre team était composé d'un Guerrier, d'un Gardien, d'un Rodeur, d'un Envouteur et d'un Voleur.
Je pense que ce genre de team balanced pourrait fonctionner mais avec de l'expérience. On a essayé de mettre en place une stratégie sur la première map mais pas facile. Le problème étant qu'on est obligé de split et face à des voleurs expérimentés, ca pardonne pas.

Je vais être moins pessimiste qu'Hasunay ( :;): ) et essayé de persévérer encore un peu en tournoi pour voir si le metagame ne réserve pas quelques surprises aux voleurs.

En tout les cas, merci aux canards d'avoir participé. J'espère qu'on aura plus de victoires une prochaine fois.

PS : Pour info, éviter de parler du potentiel bug que l'on a vu en jeu. Même pas sur que cela soit un bug mais au cas ou. Je vais faire un report perso.

----------


## Hem

> Petite partie sympa entre canard mais ça confirme bien ce que je disais en l’état c'est vraiment injouable à cause des voleurs qui joue exclusivement droit au coeur ... Sur toutes les parties qu'on a faites pas un seul voleur dans une autre config que double dague, faut vraiment qu'il équilibre tous ça parce que pour l'e-sport c'est pas la peine si c'est pour voir des équipes voleur contre voleur :D


Double dague? Bizarre, j'ai trouvé ça énormément moins bien que dague+pistol. Après c'est peut être parce que je me sers rarement du vanish (5 dague main gauche) et que je préfère mettre la zone fumi (5 pistol) et enchaîner avec un droit au coeur (2) pour passer en furtif.
Mais le stun (4 pistol) me parait quand même indispensable.

D'ailleurs ce week-end j'ai testé nécro-tank, et je suis super déçu.
Même si je m'y attendais, ça dps pas du tout. 
Et pour ce qui est de la survie, en 1v1 ça tient très bien, le kitting passe bien et le heal est plutôt monstrueux. 
Mais en Xv1... je perd quasiment un sort de heal (le sort du focus rebondit plus sur moi), la liche dure trop peu de temps, les gens foncent dans les puits comme si ça allait les buffer, je peux pas utiliser le bâton (sinon je me fais ouvrir), et le pet crêve après sa première charge...

Je vais essayer de persévérer parce que la capacité d'assist et de 1v1 est pas mal.. mais je m'attendais quand même à mieux avec un perso qui est incapable de tuer quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais mais ça c'est parce que toi t'es pas un voleur spam droit au coeur  ::P:  Pour le nécro je l'avais dis la page d'avant quand on le passe tank c'est fini pour les dps après j'ai fais un build "tank" basé sur les pets et le linceul, le but c'est d'être bien emmerdant le temps que les potes rapplique.







> Je pense que ce genre de team balanced pourrait fonctionner mais avec de l'expérience. On a essayé de mettre en place une stratégie sur la première map mais pas facile. Le problème étant qu'on est obligé de split et face à des voleurs expérimentés, ca pardonne pas.
> 
> Je vais être moins pessimiste qu'Hasunay () et essayé de persévérer encore un peu en tournoi pour voir si le metagame ne réserve pas quelques surprises aux voleurs.


Le soucis avec le voleur spam c'est qu'il n'y a même pas besoin d'avoir du talent pour faire super mal et le seul moyen de tenir c'est la chance ou avoir un war-tank comme j’étais hier en 1v1 je tenais mais il se sont ramèné à trois voleur spam droit au coeur sur ma tronche -_-'

Après je suis pessimiste de nature mais ça m’empêchera pas de jouer avec vous :D

----------


## Anonyme221030

J'étais l'envouteuse sylvari hier soir! C'était sympa mais perso faut que j'étudie un peu les skills des autres classes pour gagner en efficacité. 

Sinon pour le voleur la solution ça peut être le CC non? Ca doit se depop rapidement comme classe, un hex dans les dents (oiseau moa), puis un stun, puis un snare, ça laisse de longues secondes pour lui mettre du dégât dans les dents. Or l'envouteur peut enchainer tout ça  ::):

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais ça marche pas mal mais le truc c'est qu'il faut déjà survivre au premier assaut vu qu'il arrive en furtif et avec les tissus ça va être assez dur. Y avait aussi un autre mec sympa en pickup hier soir c'etait un norn rodeur qui jouait qu'avec le 1 de l'arc court, on voit de plus en plus de classe no brain je trouve, à la release on avait de beau combat là on voit trop de mec avec les même build.

----------


## Ananas

Si vous retentez quelques parties ce soir, je serai normalement des vôtres.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Moi je passerai en 2e partie de soirée, si y a des survivants à ce moment là  :;):

----------


## Rave_master

> Petite partie sympa entre canard mais ça confirme bien ce que je disais en l’état c'est vraiment injouable à cause des voleurs qui joue exclusivement droit au coeur ... Sur toutes les parties qu'on a faites pas un seul voleur dans une autre config que double dague, faut vraiment qu'il équilibre tous ça parce que pour l'e-sport c'est pas la peine si c'est pour voir des équipes voleur contre voleur :D



Je ne trouve pas que le voleur soit spécialement cheaté et surjoué par rapport aux autres classes en tournois.  Et d'ailleurs, la team avec laquelle j'ai gagné mon premier tournois ne contenait pas de voleur.

Sinon une façon marrante de jouer le voleur c'est d'utiliser les caltrops et l'esquive. On a un voleur qui tank plus que la d'habitude et qui tue assez rapidement avec le saignement. 

http://gw2.luna-atra.fr/skills_tool/...9a9mjcjojpjqk3

Il faut ajouter sur les dagues la rune qui met saignement après le changement d'armes ainsi des runes sur l'armure qui augmentent la guérison (dwayna ou clerc je crois) et les dégâts par altération.

----------


## Hasunay

Tous dépends de la team en face et de ta classe, moi hier j'ai joué Guerrier tank donc les voleurs ne me posait pas tant de problème mais je voyais bien mes coéquipier tombé sous les coups de droits au coeur. Le voleur est quand même la seul classe à pouvoir one shooté cumulé à l'invisibilité c'est très dur d'en géré plus d'un à la fois et surtout j'avoue je déteste crevé à cause d'un mec qui fait toujours la même attaque.



C'est toujours le même combo larcin qui rend invisible suivit d'un bon gros spam droit au coeur.

----------


## SetaSensei

J'ai trouvé un build de bourrin pour voleur auquel je n'aurai jamais pensé : le burst épée.  ::o: 

J'ai testé ça l'autre soir en random et ça tabasse quand on est à skill équivalent avec le mec en face. Je me fais encore ouvrir par certains guerriers ou voleurs bien mieux skillés, mais déjà je me sens beaucoup moins mauvais.

Y a pas mal de réflexes à prendre (notamment jouer sur le temps de déclenchement de Pistol Whip par rapport au temps de TP quand on vole) mais c'est totalement jouissif à jouer.  :Bave: 

Je ne sais pas si je serai là ce soir pour tester avec vous mais je vous préviendrai quand je le serai.

----------


## Maderone

Hum... C'est vrai qu'il n'y a quasiment pas d'aptitudes pour l'épée, mais là dans ton build, on dirait que y'a carrément rien qui va dans ce sens  ::XD::  
Fin j'exagère, mais on dirait plus un build spé vol. 

Branche Arts létaux tiers 2 : Entrainement combiné (X)
Attaques critiques tiers 2 : Probabilité critique de combo (IX)

Parce que sinon ça fait un peu éparpillé. Genre le signet de vitesse qui offre un aveuglement de zone, tu as déjà ton 5. Je dis pas que c'est inutile vu que tu dois garder ton initiative pour burst, mais je pense qu'on peut mettre mieux.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Hum... C'est vrai qu'il n'y a quasiment pas d'aptitudes pour l'épée, mais là dans ton build, on dirait que y'a carrément rien qui va dans ce sens  
> Fin j'exagère, mais on dirait plus un build spé vol. 
> 
> Branche Arts létaux tiers 2 : Entrainement combiné (X)
> Attaques critiques tiers 2 : Probabilité critique de combo (IX)
> 
> Parce que sinon ça fait un peu éparpillé. Genre le signet de vitesse qui offre un aveuglement de zone, tu as déjà ton 5. Je dis pas que c'est inutile vu que tu dois garder ton initiative pour burst, mais je pense qu'on peut mettre mieux.


J'étais super dubitatif aussi. Et j'ai testé.

J'ai pas trop eu le temps de développer dans mon premier post, mais en gros tu claques tout très vite et c'est en fait une spé épée/vol/signet (dans l'ordre).

Je m'explique :
En skill d'épée, si on exclu l'attaque auto qui est quand même rentable (surtout avec son double debuff en fin de combo), on a :
Infiltrator's Strike : un tp sur la cible + immobilisation. Sachant qu'en 2eme skill, on a un tp back qui enlève les stuns et les knockbacks. A utiliser quoiqu'il arrive. En général, je fais mon engagement avec (j'explique après pour les ordres de comp).
Pistol Whip : Stun / interrupt + 3 coups de suite où on peut monter avec un crit à 5K.

Ensuite on a Headshot qui n'est pas ultra intéressant pour ce build, mais utile pour faire un interrupt de loin si on ne peut pas se tp sur la cible à ce moment là. Black powder à utiliser quand on est en groupe pour avoir un combo utile s'il y a pas mal de cac.

Dans les utilitaires et le heal, on a quasiment que des signets. C'est là que ça devient intéressant et plutôt stratégique : 
Lorsque j'en claque un, avec mes traits, je déclenche une récup d'initiative + 5 stacks de might. De quoi replacer un Pistol Whip boosté. D'où le temps de recharge réduit et leur nombre (pour que je puisse en lancer 2 voire 3 de suite si besoin). Leur effet est utile, certes, mais ce n'est pas ce que je recherche en premier quand je le claque.
La comp Haste, je pense qu'elle se passe de commentaires. Sachant que sous ce buff, mon Pistol Whip se termine *avant* la fin du stun et que lorsque je suis full initiative, je peux en lancer 2 de suite (et presque un 3eme).

Maintenant, le vol. Il est plus intéressant qu'on ne pense.
A savoir (je balancerai la vidéo si je la retrouve) : Il est possible de lancer Pistol Whip puis vol immédiatement, ce qui permet de placer le stun en arrivant sur la cible. Chose pas faisable avec Infiltrator Strike vu qu'on a un GCD juste après.
Du coup, je me tp sur ma cible, lui place un stun et 3 coups (ou plus si je suis sous haste). Avec mes traits, lorsque je balance un vol, je me prends un buff fury/might/swiftness, je place directement des dégâts à ma cible (d'après certains, le vol peut crit à 3k) et je peux reset le CD de mes signets ou de mon haste... Du coup je peux claquer un signet (savoir lequel, évidemment suivant la profession de l'adversaire si on est en 1v1), voler et le récupérer immédiatement après.

Ce que j'ai trouvé comme enchaînement qui marche pas mal :
Infiltrator, attaque auto jusqu'à ce que la cible commence à se casser, si j'ai une condition je claque le signet d'agilité, haste s'il a encore pas mal de vie, pistol whip + steal, répéter pistol whip tant qu'on peut.
En gros à la fin du premier pistol whip, tu as descendu l'adversaire au pire à 55-60% de vie. Tu as Executioner qui augmente tes dégâts sur la cible.

----------


## Maderone

D'accord je comprends mieux. Résultat c'est vraiment du full full burst. Pourquoi pas, c'est une manière de jouer. La technique est bien poussé en tout cas. Mais c'est dommage de le faire à l'épée. Je pense que c'est viable, mais le 3 est vraiment lent en plus de te laisser immobile. Y'a bien l'immobilisation mais... ça fait énormément de sort à jouer en très peu de temps. Mais en tout cas c'est pas mal et bien pensé. Ce qui me fait dire que je suis un piètre théoryciencrafteur  ::(: 

Et là je viens de redécouvrir l'épée, je voulais la test depuis quelques temps, mais en épée/pistolet, y'a pas plus monstrueux en terme de contrôle. Je me suis fait un build à la va vite à base d'un maximum de gain d'initiative. Et tu peux te tp partout, tout le temps, c'est immonde ! Avec le vol, le 2 répétable à souhait et la foulée de l'ombre en utilitaire qui en plus de double tp, retire des altérations. Pour peu que tu prennes également du fufu, t'es juste la pire plaie qui crève jamais. Et je pense que je vais finalement partir vers un voleur plus tank/survie, que dps/burst.

----------


## SetaSensei

> D'accord je comprends mieux. Résultat c'est vraiment du full full burst. Pourquoi pas, c'est une manière de jouer. La technique est bien poussé en tout cas. Mais c'est dommage de le faire à l'épée. Je pense que c'est viable, mais le 3 est vraiment lent en plus de te laisser immobile. Y'a bien l'immobilisation mais... ça fait énormément de sort à jouer en très peu de temps. Mais en tout cas c'est pas mal et bien pensé. Ce qui me fait dire que je suis un piètre théoryciencrafteur 
> 
> Et là je viens de redécouvrir l'épée, je voulais la test depuis quelques temps, mais en épée/pistolet, y'a pas plus monstrueux en terme de contrôle. Je me suis fait un build à la va vite à base d'un maximum de gain d'initiative. Et tu peux te tp partout, tout le temps, c'est immonde ! Avec le vol, le 2 répétable à souhait et la foulée de l'ombre en utilitaire qui en plus de double tp, retire des altérations. Pour peu que tu prennes également du fufu, t'es juste la pire plaie qui crève jamais. Et je pense que je vais finalement partir vers un voleur plus tank/survie, que dps/burst.


Ah c'est du burst, on peut même l'appeler "Pistol Whip Burst" ce build.
C'est vrai que quand on place le 3, il faut bien gérer et ne pas se retrouver bloqué ou d'avoir à bouger pendant l'anim. C'est pour ça que ça n'est pas viable en PvE ou 3W.
Par contre oui, un build à base de récup d'initiative et de perte de debuff, y a moyen d'être très pénible, même en 3W. A étudier pour voir si on ne peut pas faire un build scout arc / épée (pistolet ou dague, je sais pas).

----------


## Maderone

Et limite remplacer dans le build là, l'épée/pistolet par un double dague tout en gardant les aptitudes ? Parce qu'au final ton pistolet ne te sert qu'à gagner la compétence 3. Qui elle ne sert qu'à burst avec de nombreuses contraintes et avec un stun long à placer et au corps à corps. 
Donc, autant prendre un double dague pour caler son 3 exactement comme avec l'épée, mais ça, tout en esquivant pendant l'animation et infligeant des stack de saignement. Le 2 fait office de demi tp quant aux dagues de lancer, elle peuvent servir à rattraper la cible si elle court. 

Et ça tout en utilisant les sceau, le vol qui recharge un type de compétences etc... T'en penses quoi?

----------


## SetaSensei

Ca pourrait être viable mais il faut toucher 2 ou 3 trucs.
Déjà les saignements, c'est un dégâts de condition il me semble...
Avec l'épée, on se base sur du dégât pur (puissance). Du coup le buff du vol est moins intéressant (moins, pas nul) et le buff de l'activation d'un signet est carrément inintéressant.
Je ne sais pas si fury a un intérêt pour death blossom, mais si on part du principe que c'est intéressant : 
http://www.guildhead.com/skill-calc#...vMGx9MGckzRqoR
On échange Might par Fury (à vérifier) et vu que tu as un snare mais pas de stun ni d'immobilisation, augmenter la portée de ton vol n'est peut être pas un luxe.

----------


## Hem

Le 3 du double dague est pas vraiment viable pour dps, c'est facilement esquivable et faut en placer plusieurs pour que l'ennemi en ressente l'effet, et surtout l'esquive on l'a déjà avec le 2 pour moins de points d'ini. 
Pour moi le seul intérêt du double dague c'est le 4 et le 5, le 3 c'est juste pour être fumé en pve et sur des mecs poteaux.

Quitte à jouer à l'épée je tenterais bien un épée/dague. Je sais pas du tout ce que ça vaut mais sur papier ça a l'air le set idéal pour faire le chieur.

edit: ça pue x)

----------


## Zepolak

Je savais pas qu'il existait ce topic, charmante initiative, je pose ma souscription au topac  ::):

----------


## Métalchantant

Tiens, je viens de lire un peu le thread, surtout les derniers posts. Je vais encore prêcher pour ma paroisse (j'espère que ça dérangera personne ::|: ), et comme je vais m'intéresser un peu au s-pvp pour palier l'effet diaporama, un peu lassant à la longue des gros affrontements RvR...Et parce que le s-pvp m'intéresse dans ce concept à part.

Mais...contre les bursts des voleurs, même à trois, j'ai ce qu'il vous faut ! Un envouteur spe confusion de zone !  ::wub:: 
Dans les zones de combo telles que Null field et Feedback, ou chaos storm, ne pas oublier que tous les projectiles sur la cible augmentent le stack de confusion que l'ennemi prend en entrant ou sortant de la zone, ou par l'aveuglement qu'il récupère si la zone lui a été castée sur la trogne. 
De plus, toutes explosions ou bon à l'intérieur procurent une armure du chaos. C'est très bon, mangez-en.
Enfin, la chaos storm, encore elle, lorsque l'on reste bien sagement dedans, doublé à l'armure du chaos ( que vous avez normalement chopé vu la synergie du groupe), est un formidable combo defensif ( procurant toutes sortes de burst et de regen que l'on aime, et je dis pas avec un gardien dedans qui se la pète en envoyant du lourd en soin) qui doit/peut couper court à n'importe quel burst aggressif.

Vous pouvez me louer à la soirée pour des prix modiques. Satisfait ou remboursé. Tout ça pour dire que vous pouvez me rajouter à la liste, et bien que j'ai des heures de jeu peu conventionnelles, si jamais, il vous manque un membre pour le groupe... ( j'adapte mon build selon les souhaits du groupe, je suis axé soutien, quoiqu'il arrive. Je vais reroll gardien, ou alors guerrier, ou non, alors ingénieur, ou alors nécromant...)

Petite question; vous qui devez être tout particulièrement attentif à ce genre de chose éminemment importante :
Un finisher déclenche tous les combos ( différents) de toutes les zones (différentes) à combo si elles sont stackées au même endroit ?

----------


## Maderone

> ...


 


> ...



Donc le double dague n'est clairement pas fait pour ça. D'accord, c'est dommage parce que le build avait l'air cool quand même. 
Bon en tout cas ça change d'un nobrain build bon au coeur et c'est plus technique à utiliser.

----------


## RedCap

Salut les canards, je suis vachement intéressé par le sPVP je joue élémentaliste pour l'instant, par contre c'est assez difficile pour moi de prévoir à l'avance donc je ne sais pas trop si ça va être possible de s'organiser sauf en début de semaine.

----------


## meiKo

Plop,

Je vais bientôt me pencher sur le côté sPvP de GW2 étant bientôt 80 et n'ayant plus que 3 maps à clear et j'aimerais savoir si vous avez déjà testé des team builds et, si oui, avoir un retour  ::wub:: 

Perso je joue rôdeur et je pense garder un rôdeur pour le sPvP pour commencer. J'ai déjà quelque build solo en tête rester à voir ce que cela vaut ^^ pour les team builds c'est une autre pair de manche...

----------


## Métalchantant

> Un finisher déclenche-t-il tous les combos ( différents) de toutes les zones (différentes) à combo si elles sont stackées au même endroit ?


Et encore plus spécifiquement, les combos s'additionnent-ils lorsqu'ils sont de même type ?

Par exemple, 
   zone de combo de soin RODEUR 
+ zone de combo de soin d'ELEM 
+ finisher provoquant un combo de groupe de régénération 
pour chacune des zones
juste pour une ?

Certains ont la réponse ? ça donne quoi en chiffre ?
Sinon...ça va ?  :;): 

tu rajoutes à ça une chaos storm...plus un gardien qui protège tout le monde...et surtout pour éviter d'être bump/interrompu en plein milieu. Et c'est tout bon, non? (en terme de tactique pour bonus défensif/soin et ça repart)

----------


## Zepolak

Un finisher n'agira que sur une des zones. Aléatoire en plus. Oui c'est triste.

----------


## Métalchantant

> Un finisher n'agira que sur une des zones. Aléatoire en plus. Oui c'est triste.


Remballe ses rêves grandioses et ses combinaisons fulgurantes de bon gros noob, et repart _chez sa mère_ la queue entre les jambes*

----------


## Zepolak

> Remballe ses rêves grandioses et ses combinaisons fulgurantes de bon gros noob, et repart _chez sa mère_ la queue entre les jambes*


J'étais comme toi, puis j'ai testé, et je me suis roulé en boule ensuite.

----------


## Carac

> J'étais comme toi, puis j'ai testé, et je me suis roulé en boule ensuite.


Pareil, j'ai tenté, et j'ai pleuré. Je pleure toujours à chaque fois que je vois plusieurs aoe en pvp  ::(:

----------


## CanardNoir

Je suis intéressé.

Je reprends GW2 depuis ce we et j'ai bien l'intention de rattraper mon retard. J'ai un guerrier et je peux me mettre en mode dispo à fond si il faut.

----------


## Métalchantant

Quand je meurs ( ça m'arrive pas souvent je suis mesmer  ::wub:: , roxxor inside), depuis aujourd'hui...je reste sur la "page" de chargement/je rez une fois sur deux ( je parle bien de s-pvp, seulement)...Cela arrive à d'autres ? Des explications / solutions ?  ::): 

PS : Ceci n'était pas un message de la communauté mesmer pour faire passer l'idée que nous étions OP.

----------


## Maderone

> Un finisher n'agira que sur une des zones. Aléatoire en plus. Oui c'est triste.


Faut être réaliste n'empêche... Ca serait complètement fumé si on pouvait faire ça.

----------


## Sub4

Oui, un peu fumé quand même, j'imagine déjà le Gardien avec son Finisher Hammer Blast qui revient toutes les 5 sec.
Du coup il faut reflechir en team.

----------


## Maderone

Je pense surtout au voleur qui n'a pas de cd... Qui peut faire des leap/explosion à répétition sans soucis.

----------


## Zepolak

Pour ça qu'à lire les descriptions et en anticipant que tu pourrais interagir avec toutes les zones, je pensais que les combos seraient juste un élément fondamental du gameplay.
Ils ne le sont pas, et restent juste notablement important - ce qui est déjà pas mal.

----------


## SetaSensei

Y a eu nerf de Pistol Whip.
Va falloir que je vérifie si ma spé est toujours viable.  :Emo:

----------


## Rikimaru

News sympa sur sPvP




> Jonathan Sharp parle de l’avenir (proche) du JcJ de Guild Wars


http://www.jeuxonline.info/actualite...personnalisees

 ::):

----------


## Maderone

Par contre comment ça se passe pour Spvp ? 
Je veux dire, je veux bien en faire, ça m'intéresse particulièrement, mais je peux pas garantir mon niveau. Fin je sais qu'il me faut quand même un temps d'adaptation, donc voilà, est-ce qu'on en fait pour la win ? Pour le lol entre canards ? Ou les deux ?

----------


## Hasunay

Moi je joue toujours pour la déconne sans me soucier du résultat après ça n’empêche pas de jouer sérieusement. Donc je dirais pour le lol et la victoire c'est un bonus  :^_^:

----------


## Unky

up avec mon guerrier si vous acceptez des joueurs d'autres guildes :D

----------


## Rikimaru

_Je monte un groupe pour Tournois dès 22h._ (nécro dispo)
Majin.4562

edit rdv sur TS ? ou Autre ? j'ai un ts au cas où..

----------


## Evene

Evene Maelyss - Envouteur, hésitez pas à me PM en jeu s'il y a un tournoi et que vous cherchez des joueurs. Je suis sur le R10. Spé Epee 2 mains / Epee+pistolet.

----------


## kino128

J'ai une petite question aux gens qui font du sPvP : est-ce que c'est un bon entraînement pour le RvR ? Est-ce qu'une team qui a un peu l'habitude de jouer ensemble fait des ravages en squad de 5 ? Pas contre un bus évidemment, mais en version commando ou forces spéciales ?

----------


## Hem

Les distances sont beaucoup plus grandes et les ennemis sont potentiellement plus nombreux, si un groupe de 5 veut être efficace il doit rester groupé. 
C'est pas vraiment le cas en sPvp avec des cartes relativement petite et des équipes équilibré, donc je pense pas que y'aura beaucoup de différence entre un groupe de 5 qui joue ensemble en spvp en plus du rvr et un autre qui ne joue ensemble qu'en rvr. Mais dans les deux cas ça sera surement mieux que 5 gus qui jouent ensemble pour la première fois avec leur build perso.

----------


## SetaSensei

> J'ai une petite question aux gens qui font du sPvP : est-ce que c'est un bon entraînement pour le RvR ? Est-ce qu'une team qui a un peu l'habitude de jouer ensemble fait des ravages en squad de 5 ? Pas contre un bus évidemment, mais en version commando ou forces spéciales ?


En sPvP, tu passes beaucoup de temps à partager les tâches (cap un point, tuer un vétéran, garder un autre point, bloquer l'équipe adverse, ...). En 3W, si t'es pas en groupe soudé, c'est presque signer son arrêt de mort.
Comme dit Hem, avoir un groupe avec des automatismes, c'est toujours mieux, mais appliquer les mêmes techniques n'est pas intéressant à mon avis.

----------


## Zepolak

Ça m'a servi pour gérer mon propre build de guerrier et gérer du coup au mieux les rares situations de 1vs1 ou de 1vs2. Sorti de ça, je pense que ça reste toujours plus utile d'attendre en sPvP si le PvP t'intéresse qu'en RvR. Tu apprends quand même des trucs sur toi et sur les autres.

----------


## Ardibol

Peu d'adeptes de sPvP, même en occasionnel comme moi, histoire de varier les plaisirs?

----------


## Guitou

Je ne met les pieds dans les brumes que pour économiser le TP, je ne me suis jamais intéressé au PvP (j'ai rien vu dans le jeu qui t'y encourageait en fait).

Ca consiste en quoi, des affrontements en groupe de 5 ou plusieurs groupes de 5 ?
En BG ou en arène ?
Il faut se constituer un groupe avant ou alors il y a une file d'attente comme en RvR et on peut faire du PU ?
On fait comment pour y aller ?

----------


## SetaSensei

Amateur du sPvP, mais c'est vrai que j'ai tendance à laisser un peu ce système de côté. Faudrait que j'y retourne un peu.

@Guitou : Plusieurs façons d'en faire : PU aléatoire façon champs de bataille à WoW : tu t'inscrit auprès du pnj à gauche quand tu arrives dans la zone, celui avec les épées au dessus de la tête. C'est du total aléatoire et tu ne gagnes rien de spé si tu gagnes ou perds à part un peu d'xp sPvP (la gloire) et maintenant avec la daily, d'autres trucs mais je sais pas quoi.
Après tu as les tournois gratuits où il faut être en équipe (groupe monté) et parler au pnj à droite, à côté de la forge. Tu gagnes des coffres quand tu gagnes des matchs. Dedans tu as des tickets de tournois, des compos PvP only et des items PvP only.

Maintenant il y a aussi les tournois "payants" avec des tickets qu'on récupère soit dans les coffres quand tu level up dans ce mode ou quand tu gagnes au moins un match en tournois gratuit.

J'ai bon ?

----------


## Guitou

S'il y a le même genre d'initiation canardesque façon RvR je serais bien tenté.

----------


## Dar

> @Guitou : Plusieurs façons d'en faire : PU aléatoire façon champs de bataille à WoW : tu t'inscrit auprès du pnj à gauche quand tu arrives dans la zone, celui avec les épées au dessus de la tête. C'est du total aléatoire et tu ne gagnes rien de spé si tu gagnes ou perds à part un peu d'xp sPvP (la gloire) et maintenant avec la daily, d'autres trucs mais je sais pas quoi.


.
C'est du 8v8 à la différence du reste qui est 5v5; sur les memes map design pour 5v5. Autant dire que ca ne va pas du tout c'est trop brouillon et le bordel total. Ca rentre ca sort ca change de team... Ce mode de jeu ne t'apprendra strictement rien sur le sPvP. Ca peut etre utile pour s'échauffer et prendre ton build en main mais rien d'autre pour moi.




> Après tu as les tournois gratuits où il faut être en équipe (groupe monté) et parler au pnj à droite, à côté de la forge. Tu gagnes des coffres quand tu gagnes des matchs. Dedans tu as des tickets de tournois, des compos PvP only et des items PvP only.


Tournois gratuits 5v5. Pas besoin d'être une team. Tu peux tag tout seul à 2, 3 5 comme tu veux. 
Y'a 3 round avec tout le temps la même map pour le round 1, la meme pour le round 2 et la même pour le round 3 qui est la finale. Si tu perds au 1er round tu ne gagnes pas de coffre, juste la gloire que tu as pu faire pendant le match.
Si tu gagnes au 1er round tu passes au second. T'es assuré de gagner en plus de la gloire au minimum un coffre bronze. Si tu gagnes le 2nd round tu passes en finale. T'es assuré d'avoir au minimum un coffre argent (Or si tu gagnes la finale)

Seul mode de jeu intéressant selon moi. Cela dit le niveau de jeu est assez "élevé". On croise trés trés souvent des team 20-30. Souvent des 30+ et régulierement du 40... Autant dire des gens qui ont déjà au grand minimum 200 à 300h de sPvP.
Bemol : Hier soir on a rencontré une majorité de team 15-30, peut etre que l'instauration des succés PvP a ramené un peu de casual.





> Maintenant il y a aussi les tournois "payants" avec des tickets qu'on récupère soit dans les coffres quand tu level up dans ce mode ou quand tu gagnes au moins un match en tournois gratuit.
> J'ai bon ?


Identique au tournoi gratuit sauf que c'est un ticket par joueur le droit d'entrée.
Même principe au niveau des round la seule chose qui change c'est les loots bien plus intéressants. Tu peux gagner des gems en tournois payant par exemple.
Le niveau jeu bien plus élevé que gratuit, quasi que du 40+.

Ne compte pas sur le sPvP pour gagner quoi que ce soit valant des po (a part les gems en payant). Les seul truc que tu gagneras c'est des ingredients pour craft des skin PvP, des skin arme et armures, des coupons pour participer aux tournois payants, des boost de gloire, des sacs (liés :D), des consommables PvP (genre une emote correspondant à ton rank quand tu acheves quelqu'un...

En tout cas bon courage pour débuter le sPvP. Nous on en chie grave. On est pas noob, on a l'habitude du PvP, ranké 10-20, certainement pas spécialement skillé, mais se faire rouler dessus en boucle par du 30 ou 40+ faut faire preuve de pas mal d'abnégation.

----------


## SetaSensei

Bah c'est du **vrai** pvp, quoi.  ::trollface:: 

C'est bizarre qu'ils n'aient pas instauré de système de ranking. Histoire de ne pas humilier ceux qui commencent un peu sérieusement ce mode sans pour autant vouloir y passer tout leur temps de jeu.

----------


## Dar

> Bah c'est du **vrai** pvp, quoi. 
> 
> C'est bizarre qu'ils n'aient pas instauré de système de ranking. Histoire de ne pas humilier ceux qui commencent un peu sérieusement ce mode sans pour autant vouloir y passer tout leur temps de jeu.


Bah oui mais quand on parle de vrai PvP on passe de suite pour un intégriste.

Et effectivement l'absence de Match Making est notre principale complainte. Pour l'instant leur sPvP est plus proche de la blague que de l'e-sport c'est certain. 
Le pool de joueurs EU en tournoi payant est de l'ordre de la grosse centaine. En terme de fail ca se pose.

----------


## SetaSensei

A vrai pvp, je préfère le terme de PvP en petit groupes.

Ca implique moins de structures mais beaucoup plus de réflexes et de réactions.

Je pense qu'ils sont au courant du problème de ranking des joueurs. Mais se baser sur le level pur, c'est pas forcément une bonne idée. Un plow qui adore le sPvP mais qui reste un plow sera forcé de se battre contre des teams super bien organisées et optimisées. Alors qu'il voulait juste taper un peu sur du joueur sans trop se prendre la tête.

----------


## Guitou

Et la différence entre un 40 et un 0 (oui moi) c'est quoi ?
Il est stuffé PvP ? Ou alors il a juste l'expérience pour lui ?

----------


## SetaSensei

> Et la différence entre un 40 et un 0 (oui moi) c'est quoi ?
> Il est stuffé PvP ? Ou alors il a juste l'expérience pour lui ?


Expérience.
Les stats sont les mêmes quelle que soit ta stuff en sPvP. Ce qui te différencie, c'est la skin de ton armure et de ton arme.

----------


## Rikimaru

> Et la différence entre un 40 et un 0 (oui moi) c'est quoi ?
> Il est stuffé PvP ? Ou alors il a juste l'expérience pour lui ?


Expérience de rien du tout, contrairement au premier GW la monté en rand de GW2 est très moisie comme leurs sPvP, p.s il m'a fallu environ presque 1 an pour être r8 puis êtres accepter dans des groupes solides en GvG et HoH sur le premier GW, la omg c'est une grosse blague actuellement ce que je vois en guilde et amis (de longue date) c'est plutôt je monte mon rand 40 et je vend mon compte voila voilou, en rien gw2 est un jeu compétitif et e-sport puis bon pas GvG = pas de guild wars, le GvG c'est l’essence même de guild wars.

----------


## Dar

> Expérience de rien du tout, contrairement au premier GW la monté en rand de GW2 est très moisie comme leurs sPvP, p.s il m'a fallu environ presque 1 an pour être r8 puis êtres accepter dans des groupes solides en GvG et HoH sur le premier GW, la omg c'est une grosse blague actuellement ce que je vois en guilde et amis (de longue date) c'est plutôt je monte mon rand 40 et je vend mon compte voila voilou, en rien gw2 est un jeu compétitif et e-sport puis bon pas GvG = pas de guild wars, le GvG c'est l’essence même de guild wars.


Calme Rikimaru calme... Tout doux  ::P: 

On sent bien le fan de GW1 plein de haine à l'encontre d'Anette. Je suis comme toi  ::): 
Cela dit on peut quand même parler d'expérience sPvP même si c'est pas au niveau du 1. Sur le 1 t'avais aussi les farmeur de rang R10 avec leur merdeway qui étaient en fait des plots quand tu les croisais avec autre chose. 

Le gars que ca fait 400h qu'il joue sPvP il a rien à faire matché avec un level 3. Même si c'est pas l'idéal en terme de MM c'est quand même 100 fois mieux que rien comme actuellement.

Le sPvP de GW2 atteint pas la cheville de son prédécesseur. Miss u GvG et HA  ::'(: 

---------- Post added at 15h29 ---------- Previous post was at 15h25 ----------




> Et la différence entre un 40 et un 0 (oui moi) c'est quoi ?
> Il est stuffé PvP ? Ou alors il a juste l'expérience pour lui ?


Absolument aucun avantage par rapport à toi si ce n'est son /play.
Et encore heureux j'ai envie de dire.

----------


## Dar

Toujours pas l'ombre d'un match making en vue.

Hier en tournois gratuit la moitié des team rencontrées au tour 1 étaient 30+ voir 40+; soit des joueurs ayant entre 10 et 15 fois plus de parties que nous.
Ca commence à être vraiment déprimant l'incompétence dont ils font preuve, on va pas tenir bien longtemps dans ces conditions.

----------


## Zepolak

Ça donne pas vraiment envie de se lancer dedans en dilettante  ::wacko::

----------


## Ptit gras

Chez FF on a même pas tenté l'aventure, alors que sur GW on ne jurait que par ça.

----------


## Dar

> Ça donne pas vraiment envie de se lancer dedans en dilettante


 Bah c'est pour ca qu'il n'y a pas de chair fraiche. Ceux qui débutent  se font rouler dessus 500vs10. Nous on s'en sort mieux mais c'est décourageant quand même.

C'est fou cette gestion du PvP, complètement fou. Ils sont en train de tuer complètement ce mode par leur absence totale de réaction.

---------- Post added at 12h49 ---------- Previous post was at 12h46 ----------




> Chez FF on a même pas tenté l'aventure, alors que sur GW on ne jurait que par ça.


 Y'avait pas Moko et Erdan dans votre guilde ?

----------


## Deusmars

Et y'a espoir que ça devienne plus intéressant et attractif? Je dois être un des rares joueurs du 1 à ne pas voir beaucoup touché au PvP parce que j'avais pas d'amis ( ::cry:: ) et j'avais espéré m'y mettre un peu sur le 2; et puis bon en l'état actuel des choses ça donne effectivement pas très envie...

----------


## Ptit gras

> Y'avait pas Moko et Erdan dans votre guilde ?


Ils sont toujours là.

----------


## Dar

> Et y'a espoir que ça devienne plus intéressant et attractif? Je dois être un des rares joueurs du 1 à ne pas voir beaucoup touché au PvP parce que j'avais pas d'amis () et j'avais espéré m'y mettre un peu sur le 2; et puis bon en l'état actuel des choses ça donne effectivement pas très envie...


Bah j'en sais rien. A part un "on travaille à rendre le sPvP plus mieux" y'a absolument rien de concret d'annoncé.

---------- Post added at 13h37 ---------- Previous post was at 13h36 ----------




> Ils sont toujours là.


Passe leur le bonjour et dit à Moko que j'attends toujours sa liste d'anim'  ::):

----------


## Charmide

On en a refait rapidement avec des canards, du sPvP et des tournois, et ça m'a donné envie de regarder le mode de jeu avec un peu plus d'attention (mais toujours sans prise de tête). 

Y'a encore des intéressés?

----------


## Metalink

Moi de temps en temps, jsuis pas dans la guilde, et je joue Rodeur nobrain (même en PVP), mais j'aime bien  ::): 
J'aimerais bien essayer un tournoi "payant" à l'occas', mais avant de trouver assez de joueurs ...

----------


## Ananas

Wais, j'ai assez envie d'y retourner pour voir. On peut se faire une session ce soir, si on est pas assez pour le serious 3W

----------


## Guitou

Remontage de thread parce que j'ai testé le PvP au pif comme ça...
J'ai découvert qu'on avait pas a payé pour changer d'arme ou de stuff (enfin l'amulette), et qu'on avait un build différent du PvE/RvR. Oui noob inside.  ::P: 
Du coup on a quoi à gagner en montant dans les rangs à part des skins différentes ?

Enfin bref j'ai testé le PvP et... C'est moi où on voit principalement du voleur/necro/envout avec un peu de gardien ?
Sur les quelques maps que j'ai fait j'ai pas réussit à faire grand chose en elem D/D ou bâton, et en guerrier pareil (je retenterai avec un marteau parce l'espadon c'est assez moyen contre des joueurs).

----------


## dragou

Tu gagnes des rangs, des skins, des stats.
Si tu fais des tournois payés et que tu gagnes, tu as des gemmes en récompense.

Tu retrouves très souvent dans les tournois du gardien, mesmer, thief et necro, avec le war en 5ème position le plus souvent.

Le GS est bon car il permet de OS, mais aucune survie donc faut le placer au bon moment.

Si tu comptes y retourner en war, marteau + cri qui soignent etc, tu t'amuseras avec.

Pour les élé, disons qu'ils sont polyvalent, mais que dans le cas présent, c'est plus un défaut qu'une qualité ^^

----------


## Zepolak

C'est rigolo parce que y a 2 mois, les gens disaient que de toute façon, à part guerrier et voleur (et quelques envouts), toutes les autres classes étaient inutiles  ::trollface::

----------


## dragou

> C'est rigolo parce que y a 2 mois, les gens disaient que de toute façon, à part guerrier et voleur (et quelques envouts), toutes les autres classes étaient inutiles


Pas d'accord avec toi, depuis le début du jeux on voit le trio thief guardian mesmer dans la grosse majorité des teams en Spvp.

Ce qui a le plus été joué par les grosses guildes c'était thief, 2x guardian, mesmer, war
Mais le nécro a suffit une petite jouvance qui fait qu'il est très utile dans les combats au middle.

----------


## Guitou

> Tu gagnes des rangs, des skins, des stats.
> 
> Le GS est bon car il permet de OS, mais aucune survie donc faut le placer au bon moment.


Des stats ?
Le GS de quelle classe est bon ?

----------


## dragou

Bein avoir des statistique genre je joue telle classe à x%, j'ai fait 50.000 tournois et gagné 2 etc....
Le rang également.

La GS du war est très bonne car permet d'avoir énormément de mobilité et le 100b couplé a une immo fait très mal (sans parler du tourbilol).

----------


## Guitou

Je vois un peu mieux pourquoi je suis une tanche en PvP. J'ai déjà du mal à comprendre quant on en parle...  ::P: 

100b ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je vois un peu mieux pourquoi je suis une tanche en PvP. J'ai déjà du mal à comprendre quant on en parle... 
> 
> 100b ?


Au hasard, l'attaque "100 blades" :tourbilol: du guerrier :mecquajamaisjouéwawa:

----------


## Zepolak

> Je vois un peu mieux pourquoi je suis une tanche en PvP. J'ai déjà du mal à comprendre quant on en parle... 
> 
> 100b ?


Non seulement c'est de l'anglais, mais en plus ce sera des abbréviations. Et oui Vahn a raison : Cent lames de l'espadon.

----------


## dragou

Sorry, tellement l'habitude d'utiliser ces noms que j'oublie parfois que d'autres ne le savent peut-être pas ^^.

Pour le tourbilol, la pas besoin d'explications.

Et l’abréviation du 100b provient de gw1 ou la compétence était un skill élite assez utilisé dans les farms et dans certains teams build HoH

----------


## Dar

> Remontage de thread parce que j'ai testé le PvP au pif comme ça...
> J'ai découvert qu'on avait pas a payé pour changer d'arme ou de stuff (enfin l'amulette), et qu'on avait un build différent du PvE/RvR. Oui noob inside. 
> Du coup on a quoi à gagner en montant dans les rangs à part des skins différentes ?
> 
> Enfin bref j'ai testé le PvP et... C'est moi où on voit principalement du voleur/necro/envout avec un peu de gardien ?
> Sur les quelques maps que j'ai fait j'ai pas réussit à faire grand chose en elem D/D ou bâton, et en guerrier pareil (je retenterai avec un marteau parce l'espadon c'est assez moyen contre des joueurs).


Tu gagnes rien à part des skins et le plaisir d'étaler ton skill (ou pas). Comme il se devrait dans tout jeu se disant PvP.
Si tu veux faire du PvP déconne/détente va en ffa : Le pnj à gauche ou tu choisis la carte où tu veux aller.
Si tu veux faire du "vrai" pvp, celui pour les hommes, tu lances des tournois (gratuit) pnj à droite. Mais là vaut mieux y aller en team opti sinon tu vas te faire rouler dessus 4 fois 5 sans absolument rien comprendre à ce qui te passe dessus. Remarque même si t'es opti mais pas particulierement skillé (comme moi :D) tu vas aussi te faire rouler dessus par des team 40+ voir 50+ maintenant.

Pour du ffa absolument tout est viable. Le war 100b est même trés viable dans ce mode. Un bon gros coup d'aoe sur les 3 guguss qui viennent pour rez quelqu'un ca fait toujours son effet.
T'as pas un build différent. T'as pas de build. C'est à toi de le faire et toutes les respec sont gratuites.

Le PvP de GW2 n'est absolument pas noob friendly. Si tu débutes à fortiori sans "culture" pvp tu passeras par une période trés compliquée sans comprendre grand chose. Y'a qu'en jouant que ca vient (et encore pour moi c'est jamais venu alors que j'ai 2000h de GvG sur GW1 et R20 sur GW2)
Il ne plait qu'à une frange trés réduite de joueurs HCG purement pvp.
En gros c'est un fail (nous aussi on a arreté)

----------


## Charmide

Perso, en attendant que les astres s'alignent pour que j'ai le temps et l'occasion de participer à une team un minimum opti pour me faire détruire en boucle et me dégoûter  moi aussi des matchs de tournois, j'apprécie bien le FFA sans trop de prise de tête à coup de petite dose.

En plus du fun, la *grosse* utilité, c'est bien que ça permet de tester n'importe quel build de n'importe quelle classe en quelques instants de configuration. Niveau stats, traits ou armes ! 
Je suis sûr qu'il n'y a pas que Guitou qui n'était pas au courant (y'a au moins le moi d'il y a quelques semaines aussi  ::ninja:: )

J'attends les innovations qui devraient arriver sur le mode, maintenant.

----------


## Dar

> En plus du fun, la *grosse* utilité, c'est bien que ça permet de tester n'importe quel build de n'importe quelle classe en quelques instants de configuration. Niveau stats, traits ou armes ! 
> Je suis sûr qu'il n'y a pas que Guitou qui n'était pas au courant (y'a au moins le moi d'il y a quelques semaines aussi )



Effectivement j'avais pas relevé parceque je m'en tamponne :D mais ca te permet de tester avant achats tes builds/stuffs/runes etc... à destination du PvE sur des mannequins.

----------


## Guitou

Oui quand j'ai vu qu'en plus dans les onglets des marchands on pouvait prendre n'importe quelle rune ou sigil...  ::o: 
J'en ai testé plein (genre la divinity, bien trop cher du coté PvE).
Mais j'ai pas dû trouver la bonne parce qu'à chaque fois que je testais je me faisais gank bien profond (non, pas par les mannequins).

----------


## Guitou

Question bête (j'imagine), les niveaux qu'on gagne en PvP s'appliquent au compte, du coup en passant lvl 10 avec un perso je peux changer la skin des autres, non ?

----------


## Dar

> Question bête (j'imagine), les niveaux qu'on gagne en PvP s'appliquent au compte, du coup en passant lvl 10 avec un perso je peux changer la skin des autres, non ?


Je comprends pas la relation que tu fais entre passer au level 10 et changer de skin. C'est ton compte qui est rank 10 pas ton perso mesmer.

La différence quand tu passes un rank c'est le type de skin que tu es susceptible de looter. Puisque quand tu es lapin tu gagnes/achetes des coffres lapin (bronze/argent/or). Une fois passé bambi tu gagnes/achetes des coffres bambi qui peuvent contenir des skins différents un peu mieux (tout est subjectif).

Par contre tu peux changer de skin non stop quelque soit ton rank. 

Attention tout de même. Quand tu loot un skin et que tu le mets dans ton coffre à skin il est présent matériellement dedans en 1 exemplaire seulement si je puis dire. C'est pas un skin que tu "débloques".
ex: Tu loot un plastron d'un skin X. Tu l'envoies dans ton coffre à skin. Ensuite tu souhaites l'équiper sur ton guerrier. Tu le sors du coffre et le mets sur ton guerrier IL DISPARAIT DE TON COFFRE. C'est à dire que tu ne pourras pas équiper en même temps ton guerrier et ton gardien de ce skin. Et que si ensuite tu remplaces ce skin par un autre sans le remettre au coffre à skin IL DISPARAIT PUREMENT ET SIMPLEMENT DEFINITIVEMENT. La seule façon pour y ravoir accés et d'en relooter un exemplaire.

Donc chaque fois que tu souhaites déséquiper un skin n'oublies pas de le remettre dans ton coffre à skin.

Je sais pas si je suis bien clair :D. Leur système de skin c'est vraiment pas un modele de praticité. Y'a de bonnes idées mais aussi pleins de trucs à s'arracher les cheveux

----------


## Guitou

Oh ça va c'est assez compréhensible et j'ai mes infos merci.  :^_^: 

Je te met 2/10.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Bon en vue du tournoi de duel cpc je me suis entrainé un peu et c'est toujours le même soucis en spvp on se retrouve avec minimum 3 voleur par team qui spam leurs compétences de merde, bon ça au pire c'est pas un soucis on a un bon panel de contre maintenant MAIS il y a désormais un nouveau type de casse-couille les gardiens build représailles et comme on voit pas vraiment qui a quel buff on se retrouver souvent au sol par notre propre faute :/

----------

